

Manipulating Google Scholar Citations and Google Scholar Metrics [pdf] - spindritf
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1212.0638v1.pdf

======
spindritf
The paper <http://arxiv.org/abs/1212.0638>

EDIT: Originally I submitted this write-up <http://www.roughtype.com/?p=2841>
by Nicholas Carr. It must have been later changed (by the mods?) to a direct
link to the arxiv paper.

------
kanzure
Someone else was manipulating Google Scholar search results by automatically
generating papers from LaTeX on his site, then citing the other generated
papers with fake bibliographies. Unfortunately, I can't remember any of the
identifying details. Does anyone know who this was or a link to his spam?

